# Riding after sedation--how long do you wait?



## Ottakee (Sep 26, 2008)

Friday morning my horse will be very lightly sedated for the equine dentist. He said he uses the minimal amount needed of a light sedative. How long do I need to wait afterwards before I can safel trail ride him?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I wait till the next day at least for any dental work. Its more that the mouth will be sore than the sedation wearing off. 
The sedation should be gone after a 2-3 hours, the sore mouth could last a day or more.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I wait couple days at least to ride after the dental work. Even if I ride in hackamore I still give some time off.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I normally wait at least a day before I ride after the dentist comes


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

at least a day - maybe more depending on the type/extent of dental work


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My equine dentist always tells me to let them rest for 48 hrs of having any dental work done.


----------

